

HTML Datepicker - cientifico
http://jsfiddle.net/RSryb/2/embedded/result/

======
elchief
I like how it has December as a month too.

~~~
Eduard
... and it even has a 31st of February! Awesome. No other popular datepicker
provides this yet!

~~~
cientifico
The validation should be done on the server. It is documented on the list of
things to improve. Please read the documentation.

~~~
Eduard
tl;dr!!

------
thezilch
Misses listing the following advantage:

* Does not have date-format endian issues.

------
freework
I love it. So simple. So elegant.

~~~
cientifico
Thanks. Take me more than 1 minute to do it.

------
dkroy
How did this make it to the front page? People write this every day. If I am
missing something please let me know because then I may just have to fork it.

~~~
dkroy
Take a look at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4811123>

------
seanlinehan
My favorite feature is that we can rearrange the selects to enter the date in
a culturally agnostic format. Nice.

------
grannyg00se
Amazing. I can TAB-2014-TAB-F-TAB-14 to set a date. No drop down and clicking
through months then finding the day and clicking on that.

And somehow it knows how my browser normally renders drop down select fields
and just blends in without imposing a different visual scheme of its own.

------
Eduard
I forked Datepicker. I added 2006.
<http://jsfiddle.net/Na5gS/1/embedded/result/>

PLEASE MERGE!

------
checker659
But, but this doesn't use jquery. WTH you guys???

------
tambourine_man
Nothing happens on iPhone's Safari

------
gosukiwi
I lol'd

------
mal3x4u
is this a joke?

